# back from hell....



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Sorry I have been missing but I underwent and heart procedure that didn't go as expected and ended up in icu for several days, and then on the cardiac floor for several more. Totally of two weeks. I trying to regain strength and am trying to sit of short periods of time on the computer to catch up on things.I missed my Whimsy so much whileI was gone it was horrible.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Evelyn that is awful I'm so sorry to her all that. I bet it was a scary time too. I hope you recover fast and get back to your old self fast.I bet Whimsy missed you .


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

We wish you speedy recovery! Whimsy will be the best nurse you can have!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Oh my gosh Evelyn! I am so sad to read this!! Glad you are home with Whimsy, I bet she missed you so much and was very confused where you were! She'll take good care of you now! Your very own therapy dog!! 
I am praying for a quick, full recovery for you!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

So sorry to read this, Evelyn! Glad you are home and back with your girl again. Hope you soon regain your strength! Glad your absence was only temporary! 

I haven't been on much recently due to some garden/yard projects but do try to check in occasionally. I have noticed that there are some that I haven't seen post in awhile. I just hope they are busy with things and are alright.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

So sorry you had to go through all that without Whimsy -- and us. Well, all good thoughts and prayers are headed your way now. I'm sure Whimsy is glad to have you home. Let her cuddle and it will help you both.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

:grouphug: I am glad you are back and feeling better.


----------



## Zarika (Dec 16, 2012)

Evelyn I'm so glad you're on the mend now!


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

wow, that's scary. I'm glad you're home where you belong and I'm praying you have a fast and full recovery. I love the name 'Whimsy'  And I'm sure she loves you and is super glad her mommy is back


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

So sorry to hear you've gone through such an ordeal. I sure am glad you are on the mend!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Feel better soon! Glad to have you back. Give Whimsy lots of hugs it will make you both feel better.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Evelyn, So sorry to hear of your health troubles. It's good that you are back home now. I'm sure Whimsy will bring you comfort and aid in your healing.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

So sorry you had to go thru this - hope you feel better soon!


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

Hope you are up and about soon. I am sure your little one is happy you are home.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Evelyn:

What a terrible ordeal you have been through. Operations don't always go as planned, and recovery is often more difficult because of that. I am so glad you are able to be back home with your little Whimsy who can now shower you with the love you deserve.

Sending healing thought for a speedy recovery.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Sending wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

So sorry for all that you've been through. I'll bet it was a scary time for you and am so glad to hear that you are out of the hospital and doing better. Rest and let your Whimsy help you heal. Thoughts and prayers are coming your way. Feel better.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Oh Evelyn! Feel better soon. I'm sure Whimsy will be keeping a close eye on you.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Wow Evelyn... I am so sorry . Hope you are feeling great soon. Hugs.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Evelyn, I'm SO sorry to hear you've been so ill! I hope that you have a smooth and steady recovery from here. And as others have said, now you at least have your little "nurse dog" at your side!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh Evelyn, I am so sorry. I hope that you are feeling better. I think I remember you mentioning that you were on antibiotics for a blood infection. Has that resolved? I am glad that you are home with Whimsy. She probably really missed you and is glad to have you home.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Sorry to hear this Evelyn. Hope you recover soon. I was wondering why you were'nt active.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

So sorry to hear this! It must feel so good to be home with Whimsy. I hope you are feeling 100% soon!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Glad you are back!
Get some rest. Glad you and Whimsy are together again. :wave:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

So glad to be home with my girl.John took very good care of her and brushed her everyday. Gave her a bath before I got home and she was just the best medicine. One day at a time for me. Need to get stronger before I take over grooming duties..which I love. Thanks for the well wishes!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lizzie'sMom said:


> Oh Evelyn, I am so sorry. I hope that you are feeling better. I think I remember you mentioning that you were on antibiotics for a blood infection. Has that resolved? I am glad that you are home with Whimsy. She probably really missed you and is glad to have you home.


Oh, no! Not another one! This is what happened to Lucile and to my husband!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Evelyn, I am so sorry to read this. I hope your home recovery is quick and smooth.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Please feel better soon!


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this happened. Glad you are back home.


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Evelyn, very scary to read ypur news. It is a good reminder that we never know when we'll "see" someone again...don't be complacent about tomorrow. I am so glad you're home and mending. I have always enjoyed reading your posts and seeing the pictures you take of Whimsey. Hold tight to her now and let her heal you. Love and laughter are powerful medicines.


----------



## Murphysmom2011 (Apr 24, 2012)

I hope you are completely healthy soon! I am sure Whimsy will help you feel better, dogs are so in tune with how we feel. Take care!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Oh Dear so sorry to see this! Wow 4 pages of "forum love "to you already! Take it in, along with cuddles from your sweet Whimsy! Take it easy and get better soon!


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

So sorry to read this. I hope you get well soon, with Whimsy's help, of course.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you for your kind words, prayers and well wishes. One day at a time. Whimsy is a great boost for my moral...as you all know well with your own babies.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I am so glad you are home and recovering. Being home is the best! Work is stressful but when I come home to my boys, it was all worth it.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Evelyn,only just saw this thread.So sorry to hear about your sickness,hope things get back to normal very quickly.


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

Evelyn,get well soon, you are in our prayers :hug:


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Get better soon!!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone,,,I' m working at it. Will take some time.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

How are you feeling? Is Whimsy helping?


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm still facing a few glitch in my recovery unfortunately, but at least I'm not in the hospital. Hope to get on here once a day.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*From he'll and back*



whimsy said:


> I'm still facing a few glitch in my recovery unfortunately, but at least I'm not in the hospital. Hope to get on here once a day.


Sorry, Evelyn. Hope things will improve for you real soon. We're thinking of you.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Oh dear, Evelyn! Just seeing your post today....wishing you to gain strength everyday! 
Isn't it wonderful the nice welcome home you must have had from sweet Whimsy!


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

whimsy said:


> I'm still facing a few glitch in my recovery unfortunately, but at least I'm not in the hospital. Hope to get on here once a day.


Sorry to hear that. I'm praying those stupid glitches go away and you are your old self real soon!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

get well soon Evelyn. Miss ya.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

thank you for your get well wishes. One baby step at a time for me. Whimsy is the best little nurse.


----------

